# How Successful Can Your Ship Be?



## José Mourinho (Aug 9, 2014)

http://en.shindanmaker.com/472007

Put two characters in the box, and *voila* - see what's the chance of them being a possible ship. :3
Here's what I got:


_Tumblr x SJW has a 95% chance of being a successful ship._
_Rika x Liz Davis has a 73% chance of being a successful ship._
_Sonichu x Rosechu has a 42% chance of being a successful ship._
_South Korea x North Korea has a 34% chance of being a successful ship._
_JustinRPG x Reshiram has a 88% chance of being a successful ship._
_Tails x Cosmo has a 56% chance of being a successful ship. (/sperg)_
_Ween x JULAY has a 52% chance of being a successful ship._
_Moleman9000 x Dicks has a 5% chance of being a successful ship._
_A-Log x Cheese has a 27% chance of being a successful ship._
_Pooh's Adventures x Autism has a 21% chance of being a successful ship._


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Pikonic (Aug 9, 2014)

Jace x Tyce has a 15% chance of being a successful ship.

Jace x John Cena has a 45% chance of being a successful ship.


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 9, 2014)

let's fuck x i'll fuck anything that moves has a 45% chance of being a successful ship


----------



## ASoulMan (Aug 9, 2014)

"The Golden Knight X Chris Chan has a 21% chance of being a successful ship."
*"Moleman9000 X The Golden Knight has a 98% chance of being a successful ship."*
"Edward Cullen X Moleman9000 has a 32% chance of being a successful ship."
"Garfielf X Jon has a 89% chance of being a successful ship."
"George W. Bush X Barack Obama has a 14% chance of being a successful ship."
"Trihex X Carl Sagan has a 4% chance of being a successful ship."
"Neil DeGrasse Tyson X Bill Nye the Science Guy has a 34% chance of being a successful ship."
"Cynthia Hanson X Mr. Wogglebug has a 28% chance of being a successful ship."
"Shrek x Shadow the Hedgehog has a 44% chance of being a successful ship."
"Chris Brown x Rihanna has a 6% chance of being a successful ship."
"Cyberbully x Troll has a 96% chance of being a successful ship."
"Clyde Cash x Jack Thaddeus has a 77% chance of being a successful ship."

*I'd ship Gayben X Copper Chamberpot.*


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 9, 2014)

bungholio x sexual stallone has a 100% chance of being a successful ship


----------



## applecat (Aug 9, 2014)

applecat X applecat has a 70% chance of being a successful ship.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Aug 9, 2014)

bungholio said:


> bungholio x sexual stallone has a 100% chance of being a successful ship





LIESSSS


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 9, 2014)

FramerGirl420 said:


> View attachment 4716
> LIESSSS


This would say otherwise.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm not sure about how successful my ship will be, but I'm pretty confident it will make it across the Atlantic.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Aug 9, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> This would say otherwise.


but Sexual Stallone capitalizes his name. sexual stallone is an IMPOSTER...which means bung is cheating on Sexual Stallone!


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 9, 2014)

Did a bit moar:

Jace Connors x Tyce Andrews has a 61% chance of being a successful ship.
Moleman's Dick x A Unicorn has a 97% chance of being a successful ship.
ResonX x A Normal Person has a 22% chance of being a successful ship.
Judge Dredd x THE LAW has a 31% chance of being a successful ship.
Sonic x Amy has a 91% chance of being a successful ship. (/sperg)


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Aug 9, 2014)

"Cute Anime Girl x Holo has a 39% chance of being a successful ship."

This is gay and unrealistic.


----------



## Surtur (Aug 9, 2014)

Surtur x Chili Cheese Fries has a 84% chance of being a successful ship.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Aug 9, 2014)

Robert Franklin Chandler x Barbara Anne Weston has a 45% chance of being a successful ship

Maybe there's something to this...


----------



## The Knife (Aug 9, 2014)

_The Knife and The Knife's Husbando has a 40% chance of being a successful ship._

Sigh. I'll go call the lawyer.


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 9, 2014)

fedora x christianity has a 54% chance of being a successful ship.


----------



## exball (Aug 9, 2014)

Deep down, we're all just ships sailing down the ocean called life.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## LM 697 (Aug 9, 2014)

Beecher x Keller has a 11% chance of being a successful ship.

Bashir x O'Brien has a 15% chance of being a successful ship.


----------



## exball (Aug 9, 2014)

Bennett x Matrix has a 30% chance of being a successful ship.


----------



## applecat (Aug 9, 2014)

Sully x CHENNY! has a 1% chance of being a successful ship.


Good thing John lied about killing him last!


----------



## Fialovy (Aug 9, 2014)

The Knife said:


> _The Knife and The Knife's Husbando has a 40% chance of being a successful ship._
> 
> Sigh. I'll go call the lawyer.


I'm not so lucky either...

FiaxDun has a 48% chance of being a successful ship


----------



## Arkangel (Aug 9, 2014)

"Spergatory x This Thread has a 67% chance of being a successful ship."


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Aug 9, 2014)

Commander Jack Stryker x Soap the Wolf has a 59% chance of being a successful ship.
United States of America x Freedom has a 39% chance of being a successful ship.
Russians x Vodka has a 48% chance of being a successful ship.
Adolf Hitler x Joseph Stalin has a 25% chance of being a successful ship.
Adolf Hitler x Franklin Roosevelt has a 46% chance of being a successful ship.
Adolf Hitler x Winston Churchill has a 42% chance of being a successful ship.
Adolf Hitler x Christian Weston Chandler has a 30% chance of being a successful ship.
Adolf Hitler x Vladimir Putin has a 66% chance of being a successful ship.
Christian Weston Chandler x Saddam Hussein has a 33% chance of being a successful ship.
Vladimir Putin x Joseph Stalin has a 46% chance of being a successful ship.
Russia x Ukraine has a 76% chance of being a successful ship.
Russia x Poland has a 27% chance of being a successful ship.


----------



## applecat (Aug 9, 2014)

In a related note:

http://en.shindanmaker.com/337002

applecat are 100% Beautiful

IT IS TRUE TRY IT FOR YOURSELF

EDIT:

CompyRex are 99% Beautiful

http://en.shindanmaker.com/337002


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Aug 9, 2014)

Chris Redfield's Ass x My Face has a 44% chance of being a successful ship.


----------



## LM 697 (Aug 9, 2014)

It's true!

Applecat are 100% Beautiful


----------



## A-Stump (Aug 9, 2014)

CompyrexxBrooklynbayliff has a 76% chance of being a successful ship.

It was meant to be


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Aug 9, 2014)

Christian Weston Chandler are 24% Beautiful
ParkourDude91 are 65% Beautiful
Moleman9000 are 80% Beautiful
Hunger Mythos are 89% Beautiful
chimpchan are 67% Beautiful
Rio are 45% Beautiful
KatsuKitty are 91% Beautiful
FramerGirl420 are 71% Beautiful


----------



## c-no (Aug 9, 2014)

My list of ships:

_brony x horse has a 91% chance of being a successful ship._
_love-shy x hands has a 82% chance of being a successful ship.
Fandalorians x Mandalorians has a 37% chance of being a successful ship.
Jace x Soap has a 46% chance of being a successful ship.
Jace x wolf has a 78% chance of being a successful ship.
A-Log x Childhood has a 9% chance of being a successful ship.
Chris x Sonichu has a 9% chance of being a successful ship.



CatParty said:








Click to expand...



 
_


----------



## Surtur (Aug 9, 2014)

"Null is 90% Autistic http://en.shindanmaker.com/473577 "


----------



## Kamen Rider Black RX (Aug 9, 2014)

[A steaming pile of shit] x [Chris-chan] has a 100% chance of being a successful ship. http://en.shindanmaker.com/472007


----------



## applecat (Aug 9, 2014)

Christian Weston Chandler is 90% Autistic http://en.shindanmaker.com/a/473577


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Aug 9, 2014)

"Jace Conners x John Cena has a 61% chance of being a successful ship."

"Jace Conners x Richard Conners has a 54% chance of being a successful ship."

PRESS OOOOOONE


----------



## Kamen Rider Black RX (Aug 9, 2014)

Spoiler: For Your Own Good.









X






= 98%

 [Cersei Lannister] x [Princess Celestia] has a 98% chance of being a successful ship. http://en.shindanmaker.com/472007


----------



## Judge Holden (Aug 9, 2014)

Well lets see what happens when I link myself with various forummers

Judge Holden x Null has a 67% chance of being a successful ship.

Judge Holden x Katsu has a 34% chance of being a successful ship.

Judge Holden x Homer has a 45% chance of being a successful ship.

Judge Holden x A-Stump has a 54% chance of being a successful ship.

Judge Holden x Catparty has a 10% chance of being a successful ship.

*Judge Holden x The Dude has a 82% chance of being a successful ship.*

Judge Holden x Hulk Hogan has a 39% chance of being a successful ship.

Judge Holden x Holdek has a 49% chance of being a successful ship.

Judge Holden x Saney has a 23% chance of being a successful ship.

Judge Holden x Surtur has a 60% chance of being a successful ship.

Judge Holden x Jcrowley has a 50% chance of being a successful ship.

Judge Holden x Nick Bate has a 74% chance of being a successful ship.

*Judge Holden x Gloria Tesche has a 80% chance of being a successful ship.*

Judge Holden x Jace has a 90% chance of being a successful ship.

Judge Holden x Tyce has a 73% chance of being a successful ship.

*Judge Holden x Jace and Tyce in a human centipede has a 95% chance of being a successful ship.*

Judge Holden x A Pig has a 51% chance of being a successful ship.

Judge Holden x A Dead Pig has a 67% chance of being a successful ship.

Judge Holden x A Dead Null has a 54% chance of being a successful ship.


*and........ Judge Holden x Pamperchu has a 99% chance of being a successful ship.


Brb. Slitting wrists*


----------



## exball (Aug 9, 2014)

Bennett are 95% Beautiful


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Aug 9, 2014)

Surtur said:


> "Null is 90% Autistic http://en.shindanmaker.com/473577 "


_



			by @MrGlaive

Click to expand...

_

More such generators:
"How perverted are you"
Christian Weston Chandler is 45% perverted.
Moleman9000 is 95% perverted.
Nick Bate is 90% perverted.
ParkourDude91 is 75% perverted.
KatsuKitty is 75% perverted.
Null is 100% perverted.
*Judge Holden is 5% perverted.
CWCki Forums is 100% perverted.*

"Your Death"
Christian Weston Chandler is killed by a psychotic Elephant
Moleman9000 is killed by a angry potato
ParkourDude91 is killed by a angry American
Barbara Chandler is killed by a drunk Elephant
Nick Bate is killed by a oversized ice-cream truck
Homer is killed by a drunk Nicki Minaj
*Judge Holden is killed by a horny Pikachu.*


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Aug 9, 2014)

From your death:

Queen of Tarts is killed by a angry ice-cream truck .

Be careful saying ice cream trucks don't have feelings, it triggers them.


----------



## Pikonic (Aug 9, 2014)

CatParty is killed by a psychotic Elephant.

Alan Pardew is killed by a horny Nicki Minaj.

Holdek is killed by a oversized Pikachu.

Pikonic is killed by a drunk Nicki Minaj.

Aw man, me and Alan gotta watch out for Nicki Minaj.


----------



## Pikonic (Aug 9, 2014)

Pikonic is 70% Beautiful

Pikonic is 80% Autistic

Pikonic is addicted to egg jokes.

Pikonic's last words: "I can't die yet... I still need to retweet this..."

Someone that is Cute likes Pikonic for being respectable. Pikonic should try finding this person!

Pikonic is not a virgin.


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Aug 9, 2014)

"Your famous last words"
Christian Weston Chandler's last words: "Have a nice day!"
Moleman9000's last words: "BRAAAAAAAINS"
ParkourDude91's last words: "Over my dead body."
KatsuKitty's last words: "Even if I die, I'm going to kill every last one of you!
CatParty's last words: "DON'T TAZE ME BRO"
Alan Pardew's last words: "Did you cook this properly-"
CWCki Forums's last words: "yolo"


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Aug 9, 2014)

What Video Game Should Play?

_Queen of Tarts should be playing Jak and Daxter 3 because of feminism!_

Wat.

Your Uke type

_Queen of Tarts's uke type is moe, yandere, sadist_

Er....Huh?


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Aug 9, 2014)

The meaning behind your name

Christian Weston Chandler's name means: 1) Has no friends. 2) Spending Valentine's Day alone.
ParkourDude91's name means: 1) Zero *** appeal. 2) Will never be popular.
CWCki Forums's name means: 1) Super do-S. 2) To have a secret power.
Judge Holden's name means: 1) To get excited. 2) Godly.
KatsuKitty's name means: 1) Owns a large collection of loli. 2) To put panties on your head.
CatParty's name means: 1) Very lewd. 2) To cry alone.
FramerGirl420's name means: 1) Tells bad jokes. 2) Winning at life.
CompyRex's name means: 1) Secretly homo. 2) Skilled at cross-dressing.
Null's name means: 1) To use THAT. 2) To put on panties.


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 9, 2014)

bungholio's name means: 1) Godly. 2) A high-quality product.


----------



## c-no (Aug 9, 2014)

Guardian G.I. said:


> The meaning behind your name
> 
> Christian Weston Chandler's name means: 1) Has no friends. 2) Spending Valentine's Day alone.
> ParkourDude91's name means: 1) Zero *** appeal. 2) Will never be popular.
> ...



Gave myself a try at it, here's my list:
_c-no's name means: 1) To watch porn all day. 2) Constantly procrastinating._
_Guardian G.i.'s name means: 1) Posing in front of the mirror. 2) A special kind of hipster.
Dork of Ages's name means: 1) Tweeting too much. 2) To stick something up your butt.
exball's name means: 1) To cosplay badly. 2) Actually a homo.
cuddlebug's name means: 1) The final boss. 2) Actually a homo.
The Dude's name means: 1) Owns a large collection of loli. 2) Can't read the atmosphere.
trombonista's name means: 1) Doesn't actually exist. 2) Can't read the atmosphere.



Queen of Tarts said:



What Video Game Should Play?

Queen of Tarts should be playing Jak and Daxter 3 because of feminism!

Wat.
		
Click to expand...

_
c-no should be playing Lego Star Wars because of sḙxism!


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Aug 9, 2014)

Your Time Lord Name

_Christian Weston Chandler, Time Lord of Gallifrey, is now known as The Magician.
ParkourDude91, Time Lord of Gallifrey, is now known as The Author._
_Moleman9000, Time Lord of Gallifrey, is now known as The Warrior.
KatsuKitty, Time Lord of Gallifrey, is now known as The Pilgrim.
CatParty, Time Lord of Gallifrey, is now known as The Stylist.
FramerGirl420, Time Lord of Gallifrey, is now known as The Gamer.
Null, Time Lord of Gallifrey, is now known as The Cleric.
CompyRex, Time Lord of Gallifrey, is now known as The Justicar.
Guardian G.I., Time Lord of Gallifrey, is now known as The Clown. — _fudck you, generator.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Aug 9, 2014)

Guardian G.I. said:


> __
> 
> More such generators:
> "How perverted are you"
> ...




"Cute Anime Girl is killed by a psychotic Snooki."
"Cute Anime Girl's name means: 1) A very charming person. 2) Owns a large collection of shota."
"Cute Anime Girl's last words: "Bring it on.""

So it can be assumed I'll die fighting a psychotic Snooki  over a collection of Shotacon.


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Aug 9, 2014)

Your Past Life
_Christian Weston Chandler was a porn artist who licked with a TimeLord.
Moleman9000 was a horse who likes playing with fortune tellers.
ParkourDude91 was a porn artist who lived in a mansion with a jar of pickles_. 
_KatsuKitty was a street performer who was naughty with a can of beer.
CatParty was a chicken who got mad with gay hobos.
CompyRex was a Pharaoh who loves sleeping with prostitutes.
Alan Pardew was a potato who likes playing with stray cats.
FramerGirl420 was an artist who licked with slaves.
Guardian G.I. was a gay Dalek who was furious with stray cats. _— lolwut?


----------



## c-no (Aug 9, 2014)

Guardian G.I. said:


> Your Past Life
> _Christian Weston Chandler was a porn artist who licked with a TimeLord.
> Moleman9000 was a horse who likes playing with fortune tellers.
> ParkourDude91 was a porn artist who lived in a mansion with a jar of pickles_.
> ...



_c-no was Batman who licked with little boys.
Dork of Ages was a prince who lived in a little house with stray dogs.
Cuddlebug was a toilet who likes to eat in fancy restaurants with a cranky bear.
exball was The Master who lived in a castle with prostitutes.
Judge Holden was a gay hobo who got horny with a can of beer.
Ziltoid was a cucumber who lived in a castle with old people.
Null was Batman who was naughty with fortune tellers.
Cute Anime Girl was a retard who lived in a mansion with a TimeLord._


----------



## exball (Aug 9, 2014)

c-no said:


> _c-no was Batman who licked with little boys.
> Dork of Ages was a prince who lived in a little house with stray dogs.
> Cuddlebug was a toilet who likes to eat in fancy restaurants with a cranky bear.
> exball was The Master who lived in a castle with prostitutes._


These are all factual.


----------



## spaps (Aug 9, 2014)

_Spaps's name means: 1) To watch porn all day. 2) To gain a harem._
__


----------



## c-no (Aug 9, 2014)

"Your Death"
_
c-no is killed by a psychotic firetruck._
_Cuddlebug is killed by a angry firetruck.
Spaps is killed by a oversized Brit.
Dork of Ages is killed by a drunk Brit.
Exball is killed by a horny ice-cream truck .
homerbeoulve is killed by a drunk Elephant.
Saney is killed by a angry Nicki Minaj.


Guardian G.I. said:



"Your Death"

Click to expand...

Guardian G.I. is killed by a psychotic Pikachu.

Null is killed by a flying unicorn.
_


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Aug 9, 2014)

The meaning behind your name

_Queen of Tarts's name means: 1) Winning at life. 2) To get excited._

If I'm winning at life, I'm scared to see what losing would be like


----------



## Ariel (Aug 9, 2014)

chimpchan is 45% perverted. .

chimpchan is the kawaiiest thing ever desu.


----------



## Dee (Aug 9, 2014)

"
Dee is killed by a angry Brit.

"
I... see.


----------



## Saney (Aug 9, 2014)

Guardian G.I. said:


> Your Past Life
> _Christian Weston Chandler was a porn artist who licked with a TimeLord.
> Moleman9000 was a horse who likes playing with fortune tellers.
> ParkourDude91 was a porn artist who lived in a mansion with a jar of pickles_.
> ...



Why aren't I in any of these lists?


----------



## Ariel (Aug 9, 2014)

Saney said:


> Why aren't I in any of these lists?


Saney is 15% perverted. .


----------



## Saney (Aug 9, 2014)

chimpchan said:


> Saney is 15% perverted. .



Shindan Maker lies. 
I'm at least twice that perverted.


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Aug 9, 2014)

The meaning behind your name
Saney's name means: 1) Very lewd. 2) A dysfunctional brain.

Aw .  It's rude.

What pet should you get?
Saney should get a blue, soft dinosaur named Mr. Chair.

Time machine time!


----------



## Randall Fragg (Aug 9, 2014)

"Randall Fragg is 60% Autistic"


----------



## Saney (Aug 9, 2014)

Queen of Tarts said:


> The meaning behind your name
> Saney's name means: 1) Very lewd. 2) A dysfunctional brain.
> 
> Aw .  It's rude.



So I'm crazy?  Although that explains some things.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Aug 9, 2014)

c-no said:


> _c-no was Batman who licked with little boys.
> Dork of Ages was a prince who lived in a little house with stray dogs.
> Cuddlebug was a toilet who likes to eat in fancy restaurants with a cranky bear.
> exball was The Master who lived in a castle with prostitutes.
> ...


_Randall Fragg was The Doctor who likes playing with a Sontarian._

...What?


----------



## applecat (Aug 9, 2014)

How you'll look in an anime

Name: applecat
Gender: male
Hair: Silver short
Eyes: Green
High: 1,60 m
Body:  ._.


Wow. ._.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 9, 2014)

Name: chimpchan
Gender: male
Hair: Red short
Eyes: Pink
High: 1,70 m
Body:  ._.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Aug 9, 2014)

_"this damn site is 100% Full Autistic_"

Well hey, this damn site is accurate!


----------



## Saney (Aug 9, 2014)

Name: Saney
Gender: Female
Hair: Brown short
Eyes: Silver
Height: 170 cm
Body: Skinny

God damn it.


----------



## LM 697 (Aug 9, 2014)

Name: CompyRex
Gender: male
Hair: Purple long
Eyes: Blonde
High: 2m
Body: cute

"blonde eyes"


----------



## Foulmouth (Aug 9, 2014)

Foulmouth 's name means: 1) To put on panties. 2) To be wildly popular!


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## exball (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Saney (Aug 9, 2014)

Saney's last words


			
				Saney said:
			
		

> This isn't what it looks like...



God damn it.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Aug 9, 2014)

Name: Cute Anime Girl
Gender: female
Hair: Purple short
Eyes: Red
High: 1,90 .
Body: sexy


----------



## spaps (Aug 9, 2014)

Spaps's last words: "When I die... don't touch my computer."

That's totally what I'd say, too.


----------



## LM 697 (Aug 10, 2014)

Damar's last words: "Keep --"


----------



## Ariel (Aug 10, 2014)

chimpchan is 5% creepy


----------



## c-no (Aug 10, 2014)

_Name: c-no
Gender: male
Hair: Black short
Eyes: Black
High: 1,70 m
Body: cute_

I have no comment. After that, I checked a few other users and a lol-cow

_Name: Cuddlebug
Gender: female
Hair: White long
Eyes: Turquoise
High: 2m
Body: sexy_
_
Name: Dork of Ages
Gender: male
Hair: Black short
Eyes: Brown
High: 1,60 m
Body: skinny

Name: exball
Gender: male
Hair: Red short
Eyes: Purple
High: 1,70 m
Body: thin

Name: Jace Connors
Gender: female
Hair: Pink short
Eyes: White
High: 1,60 m
Body: thin_


----------



## c-no (Aug 10, 2014)

exball said:


>


Sorry to double post but:
_exball's last words: "Those pants make you look fat-"_
Waifu meter
_Saney is 10000000% Waifu Material._


----------



## Watcher (Aug 10, 2014)

c-no said:


> _Name: Cuddlebug
> Gender: female
> Hair: White long
> Eyes: Turquoise
> ...



Maybe I should go back to this avatar


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Aug 10, 2014)

Retrying the shipping thing, this time after I'm exhausted and high on caffeine!

Me X Neighbor Dude has a 85% chance of being a successful ship.

MAKE THIS HAPPEN NAO.

Sorry, uh...I can't sleep :/


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 10, 2014)

*;_;*


----------



## Panda Poison (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## c-no (Aug 10, 2014)

Cuddlebug said:


> Maybe I should go back to this avatar


Well it does fill out most of the requirements.


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Aug 10, 2014)

Panda Poison said:


>



Funny, none of those describe Chris.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 10, 2014)

Name: hunger mythos
Gender: male
Hair: Purple short
Eyes: Black
High: 1,60 m
Body: sexy

hunger mythos are 100% Beautiful

hunger mythos is 0% Not at all Autistic

hunger mythos's name means: 1) To put panties on your head. 2) A special kind of hipster.

hunger mythos is killed by a angry American.

hunger mythos's last words: "I think we left the lights on..."

hunger mythos was a farmer who likes to make out with old people.

hunger mythos should get a grey, fabulous unicorn named NyanCat.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Aug 10, 2014)

Roger RabbitX Jessica Rabbit has a 97% chance of being a successful ship.


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Aug 10, 2014)

RogerRabbit1988 said:


> Roger RabbitX Jessica Rabbit has a 97% chance of being a successful ship.



Oh god I just realized that Jessica Rabbit was a furry lover.  Ugh.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Aug 10, 2014)

Queen of Tarts said:


> Oh god I just realized that Jessica Rabbit was a furry lover.  Ugh.


Just now? Where were you in 1988?

(Edit time)

Roger Rabbit's name means: 1) Owns a large collection of shota. 2) Suspected of being homo.

THAT'S ONLY HALF TRUE!!!


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Aug 10, 2014)

RogerRabbit1988 said:


> Just now? Where were you in 1988?



2 years old.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 10, 2014)

trombonista x darkhorse816 has a 62% chance of being a successful ship.


----------



## c-no (Aug 11, 2014)

Your creepy fetish (18+) (Some are funny unless your are that person. I'm sure Saney or Hunger Mythos will not be pleased *Save for the fandalorian one, I'm sure Saney doesn't mind that*)
_exball is turned on by dead bodies. The secret's out!
c-no is turned on by cleaning supplies. The secret's out!
Cuddlebug is turned on by traps. The secret's out!
Dork of Ages is turned on by pretending to be an animal. The secret's out!
Saney is turned on by toilets. The secret's out!
Fandalorians is turned on by furry porn. The secret's out!
A-Log is turned on by being tortured. The secret's out!
Chris-Chan is turned on by children. The secret's out!
CatParty is turned on by tables. The secret's out!
Hunger Mythos is turned on by My Little Pony. The secret's out!
Social Justice Warrior is turned on by children. The secret's out!
Furries is turned on by Barney. The secret's out!

*Edit: Christian Weston Chandler is turned on by Boku No Pico. The secret's out!
Because results can be different._


----------



## Watcher (Aug 11, 2014)

c-no said:


> _Saney is turned on by toilets. The secret's out!_








I always suspected he was a deviant


----------



## Saney (Aug 11, 2014)

20% creepy.

_Sigh_. Could be worse...


Cuddlebug said:


> I always suspected he was a deviant


 
_God damn it._


----------



## Ariel (Aug 11, 2014)

http://en.shindanmaker.com/473030

chimpchan will suck the very luscious, delicious Fred Fucstone..


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 11, 2014)

http://en.shindanmaker.com/473904
*Which Pokemon is your best? What is your record?*





......


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Aug 11, 2014)

Hal x Bung has a 85% chance of being a successful ship.
Grilla x Pizza has a 47% chance of being a successful ship.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 11, 2014)

hal x bung x cat x compy x stratochu has a 64% chance of being a successful ship.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 11, 2014)

hunger mythos's best Pokemon is a LV 53 Pupitar ♂ that uses Absorb

Wins: 71
Losses: 8
Badges: 15


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Aug 11, 2014)

Waifu meter

_Queen of Tarts is 6% Waifu Material._

Aw 

Love confession

_Dear Queen of Tarts, I have loved you since the day I saw you. Love, Your fave anime character._

Not a fan of anime lol.


----------



## Sexual Stallone (Aug 11, 2014)

_Sexual Stallone is Not Waifu material.._


----------



## CatParty (Aug 11, 2014)

Sexual Stallone said:


> _Sexual Stallone is Not Waifu material.._




what a bunch of retards


----------



## Le Bateleur (Aug 11, 2014)

Your mental age

Absinthe is mentally 01 years old. Wow!



Christian Weston Chandler is mentally 33 years old. Wow!


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Aug 11, 2014)

_ParkourDude91 is mentally 24 years old. It's pretty obvious.
Guardian G.I. is mentally 61 years old. It's pretty obvious._


----------

